# If you need to buy dehydrated foods can you recommend



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

So to expand on this interesting thread on with a followup question

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/im-confused-why-do-my-own-dehydrating-when-i-can-buy-cheap-6761/

My question is this, if your current situation does not allow for doing your own dehydration, i.e. I'm a busy city dweller at present, does the board have any recommendations for buying dehydrated good. I have looked at Mountain House and Saratoga Farms. Any advice?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

My first advise would be to buy the single or 2-meal packets before buying a #10 can of a particular item.
I like most of the MH products but did get the 2-meal packets and tried them before I bought in bulk. Glad I did. Between 4 of us, we couldn't choke down a packet of their bacon and eggs. IIRC, it tastes like smoke. The other meals I tried were good.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just a thought ... for a busy city dweller.  Sorry, old habits are hard to break. 

Houston Farmers Markets - Find a Farmers Market in Houston, TX


----------

